# Happy Birthday Fright Yard!



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

*Happy Birthday Fright Yard! I hope you enjoy a wonderful day!!*


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Happy Birthday to you!
Happy Birthday to you!
Happy Birthday dear Fright Yard!
Happy Birthday to you!


----------



## MotelSixx (Sep 27, 2008)

Happy birthday!!!!!


----------



## lightningstruck (Jul 29, 2009)

Happy Happy Birthday to you!!!

Have a wonderful day!!!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Hope it's a great Birthday!!!


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## Adam I (Jun 16, 2007)

Happy Birthday !


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Happy birthday, Fright Yard, and many more!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Happy Birthday !!!


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Happy B-day!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

happy birthday  - better late than never


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

can't believe i missed this! happy belated birthday!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Happy B Day FrightYard! Sorry it was a late greeting!


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

Sorry I missed this. Happy Birthday!


----------

